# Shes a biter lol



## William Rendon (Sep 23, 2019)

My German shepherd is 18 months old and bites everyone but in a malicious way but everything are bites. Her 1st 10 months she stayed with my parents because i left for work and they basically had her in a kennel or in the backyard for her pooping n peeing only no other interaction unfortunately?.She's with me since then but has that horrible habit of biting all the time and gets carried away especially playing with her. responds to basic commands but shes away trying to get your attention through bites. Outside she's cool but at home is the problem. I love her a lot and regret leaving her with my parents. I cant afford proper training and chew toys dont work for her so anyone has tips ?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Having trouble understanding. 

She bites everyone? What does this mean? Everyone in the household, or people who are friends and over often, or people you do not even know? 

In a malicious way? It almost sounds like you are saying it is not malicious, but these are bites? Is she breaking the skin? Is this unwanted mouthy behavior, or are you going to the ER every day to get stitched up? 

It sounds almost like she is using the biting to engage with you, and when you are playing with her, she gets over-stimulated and starts biting. How do you play with her? 

You can't afford proper training. Well, that's not good enough. If you can afford a vet, then you can afford training. You own a dog that is your responsibility. Do you have a cell phone? Drop that and buy a set of training classes. Do you pay for internet? Cable? Do you eat out, ever? There are so many things folks take as necessary or as a given. Your dog is your responsibility and before she becomes a liability, you need to get her trained. You are not doing well enough on your own. You need to do what it takes to get your dog what you need. 

The number one reason dogs get dumped and killed at shelters when they are your pup's age is because their owners dropped the ball and did not bother to train them. So you pup has a disease that will take her life that is totally curable. If she was bleeding and needed medicine from the vet or she was going to die, would you get the money and take her to the vet or let her die? 

Get a trainer, someone who knows what they are doing. And don't wait. Take peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to work for lunch, eat raman noodles for dinner if that is what it takes. It is all about priorities. This one is fixable. This one is on you. Please do the responsible thing.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What exactly do you mean by biting?--mouthing or play biting like puppies do, or do you feel she is biting you aggressively? What have you done to try to curb the biting? How do you behave when she bites at you?

To me (and I'm not sure I have a clear picture of the situation) she sounds like she's behaving like an overgrown puppy who lacks respect for you. If she gets out of control while playing, I'd stop the game and do some obedience work with her, or simply drop the toy, walk away, and become uninteresting. 

Some NILF might be helpful for you. Google or search on the forum for NILF training (Nothing in life is free). 

Does she get much exercise?

I agree that the best thing to do is to hire a trainer. If money is an issue, and your dog is not aggressive or disruptive around other dogs or people, you could consider a group obedience class with an experienced trainer (someone who trains working dog breeds would be better for you than a generic petco style class, most likely). These classes are usually much more affordable than a private trainer; in my area they are usually around $100 for a six week class. GSDs need structure, boundaries, exercise, training, and fair, consistient leadership-which a good trainer can help you to develop.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I agree that you have to do what you can to afford a trainer who understand sport dogs / working dogs. You typical "reward with a cookie" approach won't help with this. You will need some clear directions, some fair corrections and good timing. That is why having another set of eyes watching you is important. In the mean time you can look up some online training. Try the advice from The Collared Scholar. She has a wealth of free advice apart from her online classes (which you pay for). https://www.collared-scholar.com/articles/

This guy is pretty good, too. Just to give you some ideas 
https://www.youtube.com/user/lklencho


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, I think you need to expand on what you mean by biting and when it's happening.

What I'm reading right now is that she has no bite inhibition and was never taught to have any. Basically, you are dealing with an issue that should have been fixed as a puppy. So same rules apply. Redirect with a tug or ball. Teach him what is appropriate to bite. Any biting on the human stops the game completely. Biting is not fun. It gets no reward.

I'm not going to evaluate your personal life. But will say that people think you have to go weekly to a trainer and spend a ton of money. No. That's not true. Find a good trainer that will give you your moneys' worth. Work on what you learned, then go back for another lesson. I bet a good trainer could have this issue under control in 3 sessions with you. First one to learn, second to follow up because we never get it right the first time, third time to solidify what we learned.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What is the "lol" about in the title of your thread? I think if the OP doesn't return in a few day we shouldn't put energy into it either. Same as with the other biting dog thread.


----------



## William Rendon (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you for the advice I am going to take everything you guys told me and put it to use. I was trying to say NOT in a malicious way sorry. And she's already calming down a bit, I'm trying different 
things and I'm setting boundaries working on it daily.


----------

